# Forum About Russia Society  Перестройка, также до и после

## DrBaldhead

Off-topic from 'Putin’s Syria role deserving of Nobel Peace Prize' - RT    

> His brand of 'neo-sovietism' fits in with them.

 _Кто не жалеет о распаде Советского Союза, у того нет сердца; кто хочет воссоздать его в прежнем виде, у того нет головы._ / _Those who do not regret the collapse of the Soviet Union have no heart; those who want to recreate it in its original form are out of their minds._ Putin
Alas, no "neo-sovietism" for us right now.

----------


## 14Russian

> _Кто не жалеет о распаде Советского Союза, у того нет сердца; кто хочет воссоздать его в прежнем виде, у того нет головы._ / _Those who do not regret the collapse of the Soviet Union have no heart; those who want to recreate it in its original form are out of their minds._ Putin
> Alas, no "neo-sovietism" for us right now.

 That is what he's trying for.   Various Russians have said so.  
Quote Putin some more.   It's amusing.

----------


## Deborski

> _Кто не жалеет о распаде Советского Союза, у того нет сердца; кто хочет воссоздать его в прежнем виде, у того нет головы._ / _Those who do not regret the collapse of the Soviet Union have no heart; those who want to recreate it in its original form are out of their minds._ Putin
> Alas, no "neo-sovietism" for us right now.

 I am familiar with that quote.  And having lived in the Soviet Union, I can attest that not everything about it was wrong.  It was not paradise, but it was not the evil empire Reagan said it was, either.  Putin's statement echoes my sentiment.

----------


## Eric C.

> I am familiar with that quote.  And having lived in the Soviet Union, I can attest that not everything about it was wrong.  It was not paradise, but it was not the evil empire Reagan said it was, either.  Putin's statement echoes my sentiment.

 Deb, we seem to have discussed it a lot before, but apparently I have to say it one more time - *you were to the USSR during the Perestroika!*; by the time you arrived there, they had already gotten rid of the evil empire status, and even Reagan confirmed back then they had; from that perspective, there were some good sides, yeah, but what if you went there in the mid-1970s? I really doubt you would like it there.

----------


## Deborski

Tag teaming it, eh?  ::

----------


## dtrq

> but what if you went there in the mid-1970s? I really doubt you would like it there.

 But most Russians who lived in those times will say that 70s was much better than perestroika.

----------


## Deborski

> But most Russians who lived in those times will say that 70s was much better than perestroika.

 Perestroika was actually a very difficult time.  The economy was in ruins.  But I talked with enough Russians to actually form a very clear picture of what their lives were like in the 70's and 80's.  It was not the nightmare we were told it was in the west.  It wasn't perfect.  But it wasn't a horrible place where no one could speak aloud and the KGB dragged everyone off into the night, either. 
But even during perestroika, when there was not enough to eat and there was so much uncertainty about the future, most people I came into contact with were kind.  There were very few Russians I ever met whom I would consider "rude."  That has changed.  Today, rudeness seems much more commonplace than during Soviet times and I think it is a symptom of capitalism and not just because I am foreign.

----------


## Eric C.

> But most Russians who lived in those times will say that 70s was much better than perestroika.

 Yeah, their illusion of happiness was taken away from them, but the thing is, they couldn't have that illusion forever, and sooner or later it would happen anyway; as one escapee from the USSR described that system in one sentence, "The reason for your happiness is that you don't have a clue of how unhappy you are" ("Ваше счастье в том что вы не знаете как плохо вы живете")

----------


## 14Russian

More censorship again but it's no suprise in this forum by now.   I cannot ask why someone is 'liking' a post?   LOL!    This site continues to get worse with the censorship and absurd topics/posts in the politics forum.   I guess it's populated now by Marxist Americans and Russians.   
"Neo-sovietism ' Oh, what's that?'   Either Baldy lies or he's totally indoctrinated by his master, Mr. Putin.    Russia revs up “PRISM on steroids” to monitor all Winter Olympics communications | Naked Security 
People here have been bashing the USA about NSA and I agreed with the critiques just by principle.   Yet, here it is, the same, with 'Neo-Soviet' Russia.   The USA and many other countries (including the UK) are engaging in these police state tactics.   This is 1984, people.   But, of course, Pootie gets a free pass here.   What a joke.   This is what I am talking about with regards to brainwashing.   Saying it or accusing one of being so, is not 'childish.'   Only someone who already has blinders on will say that.   It's a way of avoiding criticism.   If that excuse is accepted, all is lost and freedom of expression diminishes until finally, almost everything gets censored and silenced.

----------


## Deborski

> "The reason for your happiness is that you don't have a clue of how unhappy you are" ("Ваше счастье в том что вы не знаете как плохо вы живете")

 The same could be said for people in the US right now.

----------


## Deborski

> More censorship again but it's no suprise in this forum by now.   I cannot ask why someone is 'liking' a post?   LOL!    This site continues to get worse with the censorship and absurd topics/posts in the politics forum.   I guess it's populated now by Marxist Americans and Russians.   
> "Neo-sovietism ' Oh, what's that?'   Either Baldy lies or he's totally indoctrinated by his master, Mr. Putin.    Russia revs up “PRISM on steroids” to monitor all Winter Olympics communications | Naked Security 
> People here have been bashing the USA about NSA and I agreed with the critiques just by principle.   Yet, here it is, the same, with 'Neo-Soviet' Russia.   The USA and many other countries (including the UK) are engaging in these police state tactics.   This is 1984, people.   But, of course, Pootie gets a free pass here.   What a joke.   This is what I am talking about with regards to brainwashing.   Saying it or accusing one of being so, is not 'childish.'   Only someone who already has blinders on will say that.   It's a way of avoiding criticism.   If that excuse is accepted, all is lost and freedom of expression diminishes until finally, almost everything gets censored and silenced.

 Yes.  Clearly the conversation becomes so much less civilized when we edit out such profound and intellectual statements as: 
"You are a moron" 
"You are stupid"  
"The person who liked your post is an idiot" 
Etc. 
Obviously, in order for the conversation to become more adult, we should call each other idiots and morons and insult other until the discussion resembles a drunken tavern brawl.  And only then, when the loud and angry people are free to insult everyone they disagree with, and those who care for more substantive discussion have been bullied and finally leave, can we finally say we have achieved true "freedom of speech." 
/sarcasm off 
I would suggest that you engage in more conversations on youtube.  There you will find the free, uncensored rage that you appear to admire.

----------


## dtrq

> The same could be said for people in the US right now.

 And for any nation and era  ::

----------


## Deborski

> And for any nation and era

 I completely agree!

----------


## Deborski

Troll (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  *Troll:*  In Internet slang, a troll (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[1] by posting inflammatory,[2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a forum, chat room, or blog), either accidentally[3][4] or *with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response*[5] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.

----------


## Eric C.

> And for any nation and era

 Maybe a little bit offtop, but still: if you could choose when you live, now or 40 years ago, provided you would be in the same exact area you're now in, what would you choose?

----------


## Deborski

> Maybe a little bit offtop, but still: if you could choose when you live, now or 40 years ago, provided you would be in the same exact area you're now in, what would you choose?

 It would depend on which of my friends were there  ::   
Because more than my country, or any specific time, I love my friends.

----------


## Deborski

> Let's assume all of your friends would go back in time with you =)

 But we would all have to live here in Spokanistan?  There would not be any real difference between now and 40 years ago!  LOL

----------


## Eric C.

> But we would all have to live here in Spokanistan?  There would not be any real difference between now and 40 years ago!  LOL

 That's the thing! (if you take out of consideration the progress humanity has made over these years, though  :: ) 
While in Russia, there would be a fantastically huge difference.

----------


## dtrq

> Maybe a little bit offtop, but still: if you could choose when you live, now or 40 years ago, provided you would be in the same exact area you're now in, what would you choose?

 40 years ago there was nothing in the area where I'm now, lol. Anyway, of course I'll choose present days, because this is what I used to live in. But a lot of older generation people would choose 'Back in the USSR'.

----------


## Deborski

> That's the thing! (if you take out of consideration the progress humanity has made over these years, though ) 
> While in Russia, there would be a fantastically huge difference.

 It depends on the area you are talking about in any country, I suppose.  I've visited some of the places where I grew up and the biggest changes I noticed were 1) the population increase/number of houses 2) more shopping malls, more franchise restaurants and fewer locally-owned businesses 3) less wild places, more encroachment on formerly wild lands. 
In Russia, changes have been sweeping in the major cities, especially in Moscow and St. Petersburg as well as others - but life in rural villages has barely changed at all.  There are still many villages where people draw water from communal wells, have no internet access, and sometimes no roads or the area is accessible only by horse or by boat, if it is by a river for example. 
I am not opposed to all of the changes which have happened.  Some changes are great.  But not all change is for the best. 
If I could live in Spokane 40 years ago, as opposed to today, I might pick then because even though these days there are gains in human rights (civil rights, women's rights, gay rights, etc), the income disparity is greater than it has been before and the cost of land has greatly increased.  Forty years ago, a common person could still hope to make something of himself, have a good career and a paid retirement if he was loyal to his company.  He could buy a home, provide for his family and although we didn't have as many shopping malls or McDonalds or Walmarts back then, there were still many locally owned businesses where people did their shopping.  And the wilderness was still almost pristine in many places. 
Now, America is beginning to resemble one big sprawling strip mall from coast to coast.  I guess it is inevitable.  But not all of that progress is good.

----------


## Eric C.

> It depends on the area you are talking about in any country, I suppose.  I've visited some of the places where I grew up and the biggest changes I noticed were 1) the population increase/number of houses 2) more shopping malls, more franchise restaurants and fewer locally-owned businesses 3) less wild places, more encroachment on formerly wild lands. 
> In Russia, changes have been sweeping in the major cities, especially in Moscow and St. Petersburg as well as others - but life in rural villages has barely changed at all.  There are still many villages where people draw water from communal wells, have no internet access, and sometimes no roads or the area is accessible only by horse or by boat, if it is by a river for example. 
> I am not opposed to all of the changes which have happened.  Some changes are great.  But not all change is for the best. 
> If I could live in Spokane 40 years ago, as opposed to today, I might pick then because even though these days there are gains in human rights (civil rights, women's rights, gay rights, etc), the income disparity is greater than it has been before and the cost of land has greatly increased.  Forty years ago, a common person could still hope to make something of himself, have a good career and a paid retirement if he was loyal to his company.  He could buy a home, provide for his family and although we didn't have as many shopping malls or McDonalds or Walmarts back then, there were still many locally owned businesses where people did their shopping.  And the wilderness was still almost pristine in many places. 
> Now, America is beginning to resemble one big sprawling strip mall from coast to coast.  I guess it is inevitable.  But not all of that progress is good.

 I'm not going to argue over any of your points made here (most of which I would actually share); but what I meant was actually the attitude, and the system in general, now and back then, without considering the technical progress. If we take two major cities as an example, one in the U.S. (let's say NY), and one in Russia (let's say Moscow), and two points of time - now and the mid-1970s, we're going to see that now, those two cities have very much in common, and typical residents live in similar environment, and they look and behave in similar ways; while 40 years ago, that was not the case at all; even 30 years ago that still wasn't that way; people in the USSR couldn't buy stuff from foreign countries, other than that approved by their "dear leaders", people couldn't go abroad, people couldn't even watch cable TV! I remember myself watching the "Back to the Future" movie for the first time; when that guy living in 1985 who ended up in 1955 said to the family that had hosted him that their household had 2 TVs, they thought he was teasing them, because "no one's too rich to have 2 TV sets"; after I watched that, I thought of the countries where most people weren't too rich to even afford 1 TV in 1985, and guess what, one of them was the USSR! That's what I'm talking about, in the USSR, the progress and the prosperity of people were artificially held down by their government who probably thought that those things were inconsistent with their "super valuable idea of communism"; during the Perestroika, their government stopped that pressure, and people saw what they had been denied for decades, and of course it made lots of them unhappy; but that was just meant to be, the question was when. Well now, there are some people in Russia who favor that system for some reason, but at the same time they realize what it was like, and they are very unlikely to be willing to live under such a system.

----------


## Deborski

> I'm not going to argue over any of your points made here (most of which I would actually share); but what I meant was actually the attitude, and the system in general, now and back then, without considering the technical progress. If we take two major cities as an example, one in the U.S. (let's say NY), and one in Russia (let's say Moscow), and two points of time - now and the mid-1970s, we're going to see that now, those two cities have very much in common, and typical residents live in similar environment, and they look and behave in similar ways; while 40 years ago, that was not the case at all; even 30 years ago that still wasn't that way; people in the USSR couldn't buy stuff from foreign countries, other than that approved by their "dear leaders", people couldn't go abroad, people couldn't even watch cable TV! I remember myself watching the "Back to the Future" movie for the first time; when that guy living in 1985 who ended up in 1955 said to the family that had hosted him that their household had 2 TVs, they thought he was teasing them, because "no one's too rich to have 2 TV sets"; after I watched that, I thought of the countries where most people weren't too rich to even afford 1 TV in 1985, and guess what, one of them was the USSR! That's what I'm talking about, in the USSR, the progress and the prosperity of people were artificially held down by their government who probably thought that those things were inconsistent with their "super valuable idea of communism"; during the Perestroika, their government stopped that pressure, and people saw what they had been denied for decades, and of course it made lots of them unhappy; but that was just meant to be, the question was when. Well now, there are some people in Russia who favor that system for some reason, but at the same time they realize what it was like, and they are very unlikely to be willing to live under such a system.

 Some of what you say is true, but not all.  As regards televisions in the 1980's, my apartment and my neighbors' apartments each had two, and it was not so uncommon.  There was a TV in the living room and another in the кухня where my friends went to smoke and watch Yeltsin and Gorbachev debate.  Those TV's were there since the 1980's. 
Foreign goods were not officially available, however they were on the black market and the black market was everywhere.  The kiosks which lined the metro were always full of black market goods and no one arrested you for going there.  But even without foreign goods, many Russians still had nice furniture, although much of it looked the same and came from the same factories, so there was less variety.  Still, they had nice china cabinets made of lacquered wood, and this was not just privileged families but most of the families I visited.  Those who had less were similar to those who have less here in the states - young singles on their own, living in communal apartments for example. 
The Soviet system was not perfect and I have never said it was.  But it was not as evil as western propaganda has made it out to be either.  My issue is that terrible atrocities have happened everywhere in the world.  The US is not innocent in this respect.  I don't like comparing and contrasting our systems or saying this one is better and that one is worse.  I prefer to look at what works in all systems and hold on to that, and throw out what doesn't work. 
Nationalism only divides the world. But people everywhere, despite their cultural differences, have the same basic needs.  They have tried so many different systems, and all of their systems fail one after the other.  It is how we evolve.  We keep trying and failing.  Will we ever find utopia?  Perhaps not.  But we can make better progress if we are more open to each others' ways of doing things, if we can learn from each other. 
In the Soviet Union, university was paid for and jobs were provided upon graduation.  Today, kids worry that they will not be able to find jobs.  In America, kids are saddled with so much debt from universities that they often have no hope of ever paying it off.  The Soviet education system, while it certainly had flaws, was also one of the best in the world and I saw this first hand when I toured universities and primary schools.  What is the solution?  Perhaps neither way is perfect, but if we completely ignore one part of history or refuse to listen to it, how can we learn from it?   
Most Russians I knew during perestroika were happy to do away with the old system because they thought America was paradise.  I tried to tell them that America has lots of problems, but no one would listen to my warnings.  They were convinced that America was utopia and that they must copy it and have it for themselves.  So they copied us, perhaps a little too well, and now many are disillusioned with capitalism too, and they wax nostalgic about the Soviet era.   
As I said, no system is perfect.  They are all just evolutionary steps as we grasp for that illusive utopia we all dream of.  In reality, it simply doesn't exist.

----------


## Юрка

> That's what I'm talking about, in the USSR, the progress and the prosperity of people were artificially held down by their government who probably thought that those things were inconsistent with their "super valuable idea of communism"

 Вы думаете, что наше правительство искусственно сдерживало рост нашего материального благосостояния, провозглашая аскетизм идеалом? Наоборот, правительство старалось поднять уровень жизни людей. Было время (80-ые годы), когда доходы от торговли нефтью направлялись на закупку товаров для населения: джинсы и т.д. Нас ограничивало не правительство, а возможности нашей системы управления и стимулирования. 
А идеалы коммунизма не только допускают, но и предполагают высокий уровень жизни населения. "От каждого по способностям, каждому по потребностям" - это принцип коммунизма. "От каждого по способностям, каждому по труду" - это принцип социализма, который рассматривался как подготовительный этап на пути к коммунизму. Так что, коммунизм - это не аскетизм.
Возможно, что американская пропаганда ставила равенство между коммунизмом и аскетизмом, чтобы напугать своё население для профилактики социальных изменений внутри США.

----------


## dtrq

> I thought of the countries where most people weren't too rich to even afford 1 TV in 1985, and guess what, one of them was the USSR!

 A little story: 
In 90s, there was a boom of video gaming consoles (8bit NES\Famicom bootlegs called 'Dendy'), and most of us kids were playing it on old soviet TVs. There were modern Japanese TVs in most families but our parents were confident, for some reason, that console will spoil CRT. So they gave us their old (often black-and-white!) TVs for gaming. I lived in rural Siberian village, but as I learned later it was the same nationwide. 
The point is, those old TVs were from 70-80s and many families had more than one.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> There were modern Japanese TVs in most families but our parents were confident, for some reason, that console will spoil CRT.

 Some say that it happened because the video signal Dendy used to yield was too powerful and forced the TV's CRT to overwork itself. Yet, it didn't actually affect imported TVs that much. If it ever was a truth  :: 
As for me, I personally worn out two old color TVs, both Soviet made. Although the first one was used with Spectrum (a clone of ZX Spectrum by Sinclair RL Ltd.) and only the second one was subjected to the deadly Dendy  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> Some of what you say is true, but not all.  As regards televisions in the 1980's, my apartment and my neighbors' apartments each had two, and it was not so uncommon.  There was a TV in the living room and another in the кухня where my friends went to smoke and watch Yeltsin and Gorbachev debate.  Those TV's were there since the 1980's. 
> Foreign goods were not officially available, however they were on the black market and the black market was everywhere.  The kiosks which lined the metro were always full of black market goods and no one arrested you for going there.  But even without foreign goods, many Russians still had nice furniture, although much of it looked the same and came from the same factories, so there was less variety.  Still, they had nice china cabinets made of lacquered wood, and this was not just privileged families but most of the families I visited.  Those who had less were similar to those who have less here in the states - young singles on their own, living in communal apartments for example. 
> The Soviet system was not perfect and I have never said it was.  But it was not as evil as western propaganda has made it out to be either.  My issue is that terrible atrocities have happened everywhere in the world.  The US is not innocent in this respect.  I don't like comparing and contrasting our systems or saying this one is better and that one is worse.  I prefer to look at what works in all systems and hold on to that, and throw out what doesn't work. 
> Nationalism only divides the world. But people everywhere, despite their cultural differences, have the same basic needs.  They have tried so many different systems, and all of their systems fail one after the other.  It is how we evolve.  We keep trying and failing.  Will we ever find utopia?  Perhaps not.  But we can make better progress if we are more open to each others' ways of doing things, if we can learn from each other. 
> In the Soviet Union, university was paid for and jobs were provided upon graduation.  Today, kids worry that they will not be able to find jobs.  In America, kids are saddled with so much debt from universities that they often have no hope of ever paying it off.  The Soviet education system, while it certainly had flaws, was also one of the best in the world and I saw this first hand when I toured universities and primary schools.  What is the solution?  Perhaps neither way is perfect, but if we completely ignore one part of history or refuse to listen to it, how can we learn from it?   
> Most Russians I knew during perestroika were happy to do away with the old system because they thought America was paradise.  I tried to tell them that America has lots of problems, but no one would listen to my warnings.  They were convinced that America was utopia and that they must copy it and have it for themselves.  So they copied us, perhaps a little too well, and now many are disillusioned with capitalism too, and they wax nostalgic about the Soviet era.   
> As I said, no system is perfect.  They are all just evolutionary steps as we grasp for that illusive utopia we all dream of.  In reality, it simply doesn't exist.

 First, I totally agree that every country has problems of its own. The point I was trying to make is that there are countries that create new problems instead of solving the ones they already have. 
When you say "since the 1980s", what exact period of time do you mean? Because I was saying that as the Perestroika began, people actually started to get what they couldn't get before; it's no wonder if you were talking about the second half of the eighties. 
And I was slightly amused by the thing you said about Soviet universities (no offense meant); you say the graduates were "provided" with jobs, but do you know that those were compulsory jobs? Graduates had to work off for the state for no less than several years, and they just couldn't say no! They even had a special law about it. I would compare that system to legalized slavery. Not to mention, it was pretty often that people had to go somewhere thousands miles away from their home, it was often some places in Siberia, etc. I certainly wouldn't want anything like that for those Harvard graduates who received scholarship, would you?

----------


## Eric C.

> Вы думаете, что наше правительство искусственно сдерживало рост нашего материального благосостояния, провозглашая аскетизм идеалом? Наоборот, правительство старалось поднять уровень жизни людей. Было время (80-ые годы), когда доходы от торговли нефтью направлялись на закупку товаров для населения: джинсы и т.д. Нас ограничивало не правительство, а возможности нашей системы управления и стимулирования. 
> А идеалы коммунизма не только допускают, но и предполагают высокий уровень жизни населения. "От каждого по способностям, каждому по потребностям" - это принцип коммунизма. "От каждого по способностям, каждому по труду" - это принцип социализма, который рассматривался как подготовительный этап на пути к коммунизму. Так что, коммунизм - это не аскетизм.
> Возможно, что американская пропаганда ставила равенство между коммунизмом и аскетизмом, чтобы напугать своё население для профилактики социальных изменений внутри США.

 В теории тот "идеал коммунизма" звучит хорошо, но всем очевидно что воплотить его на практике на данном этапе развития человечества невозможно. И речь идет не о каких-нибудь десятках лет, речь идет возможно о тысячах-десятках тысяч лет. Понимали ли это те у власти в той стране? Конечно, но им было выгодно кормить народ теми идеологическими фантазиями, чтобы сохранить свою власть и получать бесконечные бенефиты за счет людей. Понимал ли это народ? Должен был, ведь не настолько он был туп! И вот самый интересный вопрос здесь - как, понимая что им продают миф, люди продолжали работать на благо управляющей номенклатуры под знаменами этого мифа?...

----------


## DrBaldhead

> В теории тот "идеал коммунизма" звучит хорошо, но всем очевидно что воплотить его на практике на данном этапе развития человечества невозможно. И речь идет не о каких-нибудь десятках лет, речь идет возможно о тысячах-десятках тысяч лет. Понимали ли это те у власти в той стране? Конечно, но им было выгодно кормить народ теми идеологическими фантазиями, чтобы сохранить свою власть и получать бесконечные бенефиты за счет людей. Понимал ли это народ? Должен был, ведь не настолько он был туп! И вот самый интересный вопрос здесь - как, понимая что им продают миф, люди продолжали работать на благо управляющей номенклатуры под знаменами этого мифа?...

 Это тебе сегодня все "очевидно". А тогда, когда СССР создавался, это была мечта, ради которой шли в бой. Уже тогда люди, вставшие на сторону "красных", отлично понимали, что "этап развития" для коммунизма настанет нескоро. Но еще они понимали, что если ничего не делать, он не настанет никогда. И только поколения, наивно поверившие троцкисту пустозвону, что уж они то уже поживут при коммунизме, в итоге просрали наследие своих родителей.

----------


## Eric C.

> Это тебе сегодня все "очевидно". А тогда, когда СССР создавался, это была мечта, ради которой шли в бой. Уже тогда люди, вставшие на сторону "красных", отлично понимали, что "этап развития" для коммунизма настанет нескоро. Но еще они понимали, что если ничего не делать, он не настанет никогда. И только поколения, наивно поверившие троцкисту пустозвону, что уж они то уже поживут при коммунизме, в итоге просрали наследие своих родителей.

 Видите ли, схема которой руководствовались первые "красные", а именно "отнять и поделить" никоим образом не ускорила бы наступление того этапа в любом случае, а была ничем иным как путем в никуда. Более того, тот отъем собственности который они устроили никак даже не коррелировал с первоначальной идеей. А если тому этапу суждено было наступить, он наступил бы сам, с течением времени. Ведь никто таким образом не насаждал капитализм - он возник естественным путем за столетия. И с небольшими модификациями, именно он являлся лучшей системой 100 лет назад, и именно он является сейчас. А когда человечество сделает такой прогресс что станет возможным давать всем что они хотят и не требовать ничего взамен, тогда возможно и стоит подумать о новой системе.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Видите ли, схема которой руководствовались первые "красные", а именно "отнять и поделить" никоим образом не ускорила бы наступление того этапа в любом случае, а была ничем иным как путем в никуда. Более того, тот отъем собственности который они устроили никак даже не коррелировал с первоначальной идеей. А если тому этапу суждено было наступить, он наступил бы сам, с течением времени. Ведь никто таким образом не насаждал капитализм - он возник естественным путем за столетия. И с небольшими модификациями, именно он являлся лучшей системой 100 лет назад, и именно он является сейчас. А когда человечество сделает такой прогресс что станет возможным давать всем что они хотят и не требовать ничего взамен, тогда возможно и стоит подумать о новой системе.

 Рукопожатно как. Эдак можно как у Гоголевского Пацюка - если галушкам суждено быть съеденными, то они сами, с течением времени, залетят в рот. А если нет, то, видимо, такое положение дел и есть лучшая система, так что нечего тут  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> Рукопожатно как. Эдак можно как у Гоголевского Пацюка - если галушкам суждено быть съеденными, то они сами, с течением времени, залетят в рот. А если нет, то, видимо, такое положение дел и есть лучшая система, так что нечего тут

 Попытки насильственного изменения общественно-экономической системы обречены на провал, и советский режим начиная с самого времени его основания и до его логического конца доказал это в полной мере. Я думаю с едой (галушками в частности) все немного проще.  ::

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Попытки насильственного изменения общественно-экономической системы обречены на провал, и советский режим начиная с самого времени его основания и до его логического конца доказал это в полной мере. Я думаю с едой (галушками в частности) все немного проще.

 Скорее это доказали перестройка с "шоковой терапией". Уж доказали так доказали.

----------


## Eric C.

> Скорее это доказали перестройка с "шоковой терапией". Уж доказали так доказали.

 Однако, у вас ведь больше не делают "раскулачивания" и не ищут "врагов социалистического строя"? Если нет, значит все возвращается в норму. =)

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Однако, у вас ведь больше не делают "раскулачивания" и не ищут "врагов социалистического строя"? Если нет, значит все возвращается в норму. =)

 О, вовсе нет, всего лишь навсего миллионов 10 человек (как минимум) загнали в нищету, миллионов 30 человек бросили в бывших советских республиках, где те попали в жернова локальных гражданских войн, и да, несколько мелких этнических гражданских войн, о жестокости которых ходят легенды. И все это первые десять лет под мудрым руководством деятелей, известных такими доводами, как "ничего, что 30 миллионов вымрут, они не вписались в рынок" и "те, кого постигла нищета, сами должны были вовремя стать мобильнее". 
Но это, естественно, ничто в сравнении со страданиями прослойки "кулаков" про которых уж давно никто не помнит, что это были за люди и чем провинились, а также "врагов строя" среди которых наверняка были сплошь честные писатели и безобидные вольнодумцы. 
Но все возвращается в норму, враги строя спокойно себе живут, воруют гостайны, портят космические корабли и прячутся в Лондоне или Камбодже с "честно заработанными" миллиардами, а современные "кулаки" успешно прикидываются "фермерами", пусть и засчет нелегальных мигрантов-полурабов, но хоть не своих сограждан-полурабов, как раньше.

----------


## maxmixiv

Материальное благополучие советских граждан как раз стало заметно деградировать с началом перестройки/ускорения 
Сейчас говорят, что это было неизбежно из-за низких цен на нефть, что ж - может быть и правда. 
Что касается причин, почему в СССР жители жили доволно скромно, то я думаю причин несколько:
а Страна всегда была отсталой. Большевики много сделали чтобы это изменить, но они не волшебники
б Как дополнение к пункту а, социалистическая система хозяйствования все же ограничивает эффективность, отсюда еще уменьшение в производительности труда
в В СССР происходило "производство средств производства" в ущерб производству предметов потребления. Огромные силы тратились на производство оружия. Думаю, это не были просчёты при планировании, а умышленная политика
“Сущность войны — уничтожение не только человеческих жизней, но и плодов человеческого труда. Война — это способ разбивать вдребезги, распылять в стратосфере, топить в морской пучине материалы, которые могли бы улучшить народу жизнь и тем самым в конечном счете сделать его разумнее. Даже когда оружие не уничтожается на поле боя, производство его — удобный способ истратить человеческий труд и не произвести ничего для потребления. Плавающая крепость, например, поглотила столько труда, сколько пошло бы на строительство нескольких сот грузовых судов. В конце концов она устаревает, идет на лом, не принеся никому материальной пользы, и вновь с громадными трудами строится другая плавающая крепость.” 
Excerpt From: Оруэлл, Джордж. “1984.” Прогресс, 1989. iBooks. 
This material may be protected by copyright. 
ps На 40 лет назад вернулся бы легко, только чур так, чтобы перестройка не повторилась. А так... всякой гадости и тогда и сейчас полно было/есть

----------


## Eric C.

Причины: 
а) Сравним: 
UAE (ОАЭ) - маленькая территория, большая плотность населения, много нефти
Россия - большая территория, маленькая плотность населения, много нефти, много других ресурсов 
Мне кажется, Россия должна быть более развита чем ОАЭ, но это не так, почему? 
б) Зачем тогда внедрять систему которая менее эффективна чем уже существующие? 
в) То же что и б) - все знают что плохо, ухудшает уровень жизни, но все равно делают, зачем??? 
И вопрос к вам - учитывая пункты б) и в) , почему вы все же хотели бы вернуться на 40 лет?

----------


## it-ogo

> Материальное благополучие советских граждан как раз стало заметно деградировать с началом перестройки/ускорения 
> Сейчас говорят, что это было неизбежно из-за низких цен на нефть, что ж - может быть и правда.

 "заметно деградировать" - это сказано очень мягко. Повышение расходов из-за нарушения внешнеторгового баланса и почти полное разрушение жизненной инфраструктуры - немножко разные вещи.   

> Что касается причин, почему в СССР жители жили доволно скромно

 Насколько мне известно, в 60е-80е население СССР по уровню жизни и потребительству прочно входило в "золотой миллиард". По большому счету разница между потребительством США/западной Европы и СССР была несущественной. Однако психологически важным оказался "малый счет".

----------


## it-ogo

> а) Сравним: 
> UAE (ОАЭ) - маленькая территория, большая плотность населения, много нефти
> Россия - большая территория, маленькая плотность населения, много нефти, много других ресурсов 
> Мне кажется, Россия должна быть более развита чем ОАЭ, но это не так, почему?

 "На пальцах" здесь не катит.  
ОАЭ 5 млн населения. Добыча нефти. 153 689 382 тонн в год.
Россия 150 млн населения Добыча нефти 508 315 060 тонн в год (минус необходимый обогрев зимой в т.ч. Сибири)
(Википедия) 
Сравнивайте. 
Кстати, не мешало бы дать определение "развитости". Это то же, что ВВП на душу?

----------


## maxmixiv

> Причины: 
> а) Сравним: 
> UAE (ОАЭ) - маленькая территория, большая плотность населения, много нефти
> Россия - большая территория, маленькая плотность населения, много нефти, много других ресурсов 
> Мне кажется, Россия должна быть более развита чем ОАЭ, но это не так, почему? 
> б) Зачем тогда внедрять систему которая менее эффективна чем уже существующие? 
> в) То же что и б) - все знают что плохо, ухудшает уровень жизни, но все равно делают, зачем??? 
> И вопрос к вам - учитывая пункты б) и в) , почему вы все же хотели бы вернуться на 40 лет?

 на б) я могу ответить что не всё меряется количеством пылесосов на душу населения. Но это неважно, потому что любая система внедряется маленькой кучкой людей для себя так что пункт  в) очевидно призван как-то поддерживать удобную систему. И Россия "в среднем" не самая бедная страна: вы яхты Абрамовича видели? Просто нефть используется у нас по прямому назначению: накапливать гигантские состояния тех, кто наверху пирамиды 
А вернуться хотел бы, чтобы разруху и грязь эту не видеть: ни одного же тротуара целого, автобусы не ходят, за молоком люди через весь город едут по пробкам в супер-мега-маркеты, из дома нелегко выйти - приходится протискиваться между брошенными как попало автомобилями.(которые по ночам завывают сигнализациями, сразу после того как под пьяные крики кончают пускать фейерверки). Бензиновая гарь на улице выедает носоглотку как кислотой. Да что там говорить - Омск 1970-х был куда более пригоден для жизни ( при том что 90 % улиц никогда не асфальтировались и не освещались - ни при социализме ни теперь) 
 и чтобы забыть как дурной сон, что современная промышленность в России не то что самолёты - стулья нормальные не может делать.  
И главное - приличных образованных людей всё меньше и меньше. Новое поколение приличных и образованных все до единого хотят жить заграницей.

----------


## Eric C.

> Кстати, не мешало бы дать определение "развитости". Это то же, что ВВП на душу?

 Совокупность ВВП на душу (больше лучше), медианной зарплаты в одном из USD/EUR/GBP (больше лучше), отношения медианной зарплаты к стоимости типичных недорогих товаров и услуг (еда, одежда, бензин, электронные девайсы etc.) (больше лучше), отношения медианной зарплаты к стоимости более дорогих товаров и услуг (новые автомобили, недвижимость, etc.) (больше лучше), процентов по банковским кредитам на более дорогие товары и услуги (меньше лучше); в какой пропорции брать эти компоненты совокупности, пока не уверен.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> процентов по банковским кредитам на более дорогие товары и услуги (меньше лучше)

  

> Кредиты на промышленные товары (потребительское кредитование) – 2 %
> Кредиты на строительство индивидуальных жилых домов - от 1 до 2,7 %
> Кредиты членам жилищно-строительных кооперативов
> для оплаты пая - 2,7 %
> Кредиты на приобретение товаров
> длительного пользования - 5 – 6 %
> Кредиты с государственной дотацией молодым супругам:
> на приобретение квартиры - 1 %'
> на оборудование квартиры - 2,5 %
> ...

 Ох и жестокие ж были времена. Взято здесь.

----------


## Юрка

> В теории тот "идеал коммунизма" звучит хорошо, но всем очевидно что воплотить его на практике на данном этапе развития человечества невозможно. И речь идет не о каких-нибудь десятках лет, речь идет возможно о тысячах-десятках тысяч лет. Понимали ли это те у власти в той стране? Конечно, но им было выгодно кормить народ теми идеологическими фантазиями, чтобы сохранить свою власть и получать бесконечные бенефиты за счет людей. Понимал ли это народ? Должен был, ведь не настолько он был туп! И вот самый интересный вопрос здесь - как, понимая что им продают миф, люди продолжали работать на благо управляющей номенклатуры под знаменами этого мифа?...

 Порядочные люди (определённый процент от популяции) есть везде и всегда, в любом обществе и в любые времена. В советское время порядочные люди встречались и у власти и среди рядовых граждан. А порядочному человеку для честной работы и жизни не нужно, чтобы в идеологических установках всё идеально сходилось. Честный человек честно работает и живёт просто потому, что иначе не приучен, а не потому, что ему очень складно и непротиворечиво врут из центра. Некоторые в нашем обществе ехидно хихикали над несбыточной программой коммунистов (построить коммунизм к 1980-ому году и т.д.), но я не могу сказать, что эти люди вызывали у меня симпатию.

----------


## it-ogo

> Совокупность ВВП на душу (больше лучше), медианной зарплаты в одном из USD/EUR/GBP (больше лучше), отношения медианной зарплаты к стоимости типичных недорогих товаров и услуг (еда, одежда, бензин, электронные девайсы etc.) (больше лучше), отношения медианной зарплаты к стоимости более дорогих товаров и услуг (новые автомобили, недвижимость, etc.) (больше лучше), процентов по банковским кредитам на более дорогие товары и услуги (меньше лучше); в какой пропорции брать эти компоненты совокупности, пока не уверен.

 То есть исключительно потребление. Мне для оценки "развитости" больше нравятся критерии качества жизни. Там потребление матблаг только один из пунктов. Впрочем, и это очень спорно. У СССР, например, были другие критерии "развитости" - там учитывались высшие достижения государства, в ущерб личному комфорту. Можно говорить, что это "плохо", но развитость - это совсем не обязательно то, что нравится _медианному_ потребителю, даже если этот потребитель вы или я  :: . Опять-таки сравнивать денежные выражения чего бы то ни было разных стран можно только в рамках одного временного интервала, одной экономической системы и с большими оговорками. 
Кстати, насчет личного комфорта и свобод. Конечно, возможность публично поносить власти делает жизнь комфортнее. Но вот лично мне кажется, что человека, который должен банку на много лет вперед под залог своего дома, свободным назвать нельзя ни в каком приближении. И как-то так получается, что у самых "развитых" стран это норма жизни. Как бы учесть это?..

----------


## Юрка

> Мне для оценки "развитости" больше нравятся критерии качества жизни.

 Прикольно только, что некоторые страны нас обходят по этому показателю или равны с нами, а их граждане в массовом порядке наводнили РФ, чтобы заработать на корочку хлеба. Видно, что-то не отрегулировано в алгоритме подсчёта этого показателя.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Прикольно только, что некоторые страны нас обходят по этому показателю или равны с нами, а их граждане в массовом порядке наводнили РФ, чтобы заработать на корочку хлеба. Видно, что-то не отрегулировано в алгоритме подсчёта этого показателя.

 Ну да, не отрегулировано. Вон, Колумбия зелененькая, где как раз в 2005 году был пик войны с FARC. Впрочем, там климат хороший.  ::  
Но само направление мысли мне нравится.

----------

